
Thailand 'cures' coronavirus with anti-HIV drug cocktail in 48 hours - chenhan
https://www.dailysabah.com/health/2020/02/02/thailand-cures-coronavirus-with-anti-hiv-drug-cocktail-in-48-hours
======
tim333
That's interesting if they have a treatment. Hope it works in other patients.

